# No Google Maps! That is not the way to Westwater Canyon



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm actually a little surprised it got it that close. It may not be the ideal route, or the point B you wanted to land on, but hey.....


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, honestly, I always find it amusing when someone drives into a river, or onto a treacherous 4x4 road, or through a swamp, because their GPS told them to. (Happens a lot more often than you might think).

Yeah, fortunately technology steers you the wrong direction every once in a while... Keeps the gapers on their toes.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, I got the same thing. Funny.

If you want the directions to the neighborhood, try this and see what happens:

Westwater Ranch Road, Cisco, UT 84515 

Or this to get where you really want to be (unless blue is more your style):
39.086611, -109.101136

-AH


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

You can type in Westwater, UT or even Westwater Boat Launch, UT and it will take you right there. Westwater Canyon is a geographic feature miles long, so it's not surprising you got weird directions.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

We've had several delivery trucks and many cars get stuck because their GPS tells them to go down irrigation ditch access roads. Google probably uses those same old, outdated databases. There's plenty of roads on Google maps that are in the middle of farmer's fields.
Who knows where they get this stuff from.
Kind of like using the internet for finding stores. If it was ever there it will show up when you search. You go there and it's an empty field or a totally different business.
Nobody is cleaning this stuff up.
Garbage in, Garbage out. Most of the internet is garbage, but every once in a while you find something useful, like Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I followed a double-trailered FedEx truck up Independence Pass the other day. I wasn't going over, just staying on the Aspen side but wondered if the truck would continue past the "maximum length 35 feet" and the "$1500 fine" and the "turn around now" signs. It did.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gives one hope for self-driving cars. 😩😂

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Paul7 said:


> Gives one hope for self-driving cars. &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I don't care about self-driving cars, but I do want a self-shuttling truck!
And I would also like it to be at the take-out.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Rich said:


> I don't care about self-driving cars, but I do want a self-shuttling truck!
> And I would also like it to be at the take-out.


Ya with a cold beer and a gal


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

"There's plenty of roads on Google maps that are in the middle of farmer's fields."

When cartographers make maps, they add in tiny insignificant fake features as a sort of signature so they can tell if someone plagarizes their work.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Use Waze all the time (when in service area). It's been rock solid for me in many questionable situations for routing. We were coming back from Ruby and it told me to get off of 70 onto 6 for a stretch. At the time I was going 80+ on i70 and I thought Waze was whacked.

Turns out there was a fire in the median and if I had listened to it, I would have saved myself 35+ minutes.


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Wait.. if you already know the route, why do you need a map??!?!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

maybe people will learn to think for themselves again?
on second thought, I doubt it. if their phone can't do it, they are lost and blame the phone. they never blame the fact that they are ignorant and couldn't find their way out of their own driveway without an app.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Paul7 said:


> Gives one hope for self-driving cars. 😩😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Where do you think the self driving cars are going to get their directions from?


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

jgrebe said:


> Where do you think the self driving cars are going to get their directions from?


Sarcasm 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

*Change you search*

If you change your search criteria to 'westwater launch' or 'westwater boat launch' google will take you to where you want to be.....


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

But will it tell you if your lug nuts are loose? :grin:


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

jalthage said:


> Wait.. if you already know the route, why do you need a map??!?!


I wanted to know how long it would take. My TL was a hard ass for early shuttles.


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

teletoes said:


> I wanted to know how long it would take. My TL was a hard ass for early shuttles.


I figured. I was just being a jackass!


----------

